# snowboarding wallpapers?



## TNigs17 (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone here know a good website that has goood quality snowboarding wallpapers or wallpaper packs????


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Google.

...


----------



## TNigs17 (Mar 20, 2010)

Google is shit nothing good has come up....


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

go to the forum website. it has a link to media and they have wallpapers


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Pretty much every snowboarding website will have a section with some free downloadable wallpapers. 
Or I mean, google.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*some shots*

jackson hole wallpapers - Google Search
Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend Click on the eyeglass to enlarge, then save as...

Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend
Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Transworld puts them up every Wednesday, they're called Wallpaper Wednesdays. 

Snowboarding Wallpaper Photos Pictures | TransWorld Snowboarding Magazine


----------



## Adayak (Apr 21, 2010)

Just go to Flickr and search for "snowboarding" - you'll find some nice pics, then just right click on them and select "set desktop background"

There's a couple on DeviantArt as well:
deviantART: where ART meets application!


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I just took a transworld graphic and put like 10 of em in wallpaper, it works.


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

MPORA has some really good ones somewhere - snowboarding on the moon I think its called - try googling that.


----------

